# Best pricing for the Bolt + with/without All-In



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

At some point I want to purchase a Bolt + so I wanted to start this Thread as TCF members many times will find specials sales many of us will miss.

I will start with the Bolt + at $499.99 + All-In at $549.99; total $1049.98 + any state sales tax, from the TiVo web sight, *beat that price*.


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

lessd said:


> At some point I want to purchase a Bolt + so I wanted to start this Thread as TCF members many times will find specials sales many of us will miss.
> 
> I will start with the Bolt + at $499.99 + All-In at $549.99; total $1049.98 + any state sales tax, from the TiVo web sight, *beat that price*.


I doubt there will be something substantial (discount of $50+) before the beginning of the holiday season


----------



## Steve (Apr 24, 2003)

thyname said:


> I doubt there will be something substantial (discount of $50+) before the beginning of the holiday season


Agree. Maybe a black Friday deal. I debated about waiting until then, but I found a buyer who needs my 2 Bolts for by the end of the month, so I figured "a bird in the hand...." With tax, I paid $1137 all in. I expect it Tuesday.


----------



## uw69 (Jan 25, 2001)

It will depend on demand I suspect. I think we won't see a rush of people going for the Bolt +. Could mean a holiday sale of some sort.


----------



## Fant (Sep 1, 2016)

See if promo code SEP2016 takes anything off .. took off a little on the regular bolt for me


----------



## Steve (Apr 24, 2003)

Fant said:


> See if promo code SEP2016 takes anything off .. took off a little on the regular bolt for me


Just tried with that code. No luck. Worth a shot, tho. Thx!


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

$399 at TiVo.com! 

(Just kidding, they made a mistake when they first put it on their site, which has since been fixed)


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Weaknees had it for $25 off with a code I saw in some email. Or one with 6TB total capacity for $50 off with a code. And one with 11TB total capacity for $100 off with a code.


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

aaronwt said:


> Weaknees had it for $25 off with a code I saw in some email. Or one with 6TB total capacity for $50 off with a code. And one with 11TB total capacity for $100 off with a code.


Do you mind sharing that code?

Good thing with Weaknees is they don't charge state sales tax in my state (Virginia). I have never understood why TiVo website charges taxes in all states (for sure in va although they are in California with no retail stores in Virginia)


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

thyname said:


> Do you mind sharing that code?
> 
> Good thing with Weaknees is they don't charge state sales tax in my state (Virginia). I have never understood why TiVo website charges taxes in all states (for sure in va although they are in California with no retail stores in Virginia)


The email shows

3TB 
(INTERNAL)	450 HD Hours	
$499.99 - Now $474.99*
Save $25 with Code 3BP25

6TB 
(3TB INTERNAL 
3TB EXTERNAL)

960	HD Hours
$899.99 - Now $849.99*
Save $50 with Code 6BP50

11TB 
(3TB INTERNAL 
8TB EXTERNAL)	1,765 HD Hours	
$1099.99 - Now $999.99*
Save $100 with Code 11BP100


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

aaronwt said:


> The email shows
> 
> 3TB
> (INTERNAL)	450 HD Hours
> ...


Thanks. I ordered (base model at 3 tb). Your coupon worked. $25 off from coupon and saved $30 on sales tax - not too shabby for new product at launch. I know that it is UPS ground from CA, but I am not in a rush. Hopefully comes before the next weekend, so that I will have time to set it up on Saturday or Sunday.

Thanks again Aaron.


----------



## Trainman52 (Feb 8, 2006)

Spoke with TIVO this morning. They currently have 30 day return units: $124.00 for 500gb unit, $199.00 for 1tb unit. $25.00 off new units.

I was told that new offers will be coming out on October 1st.


----------



## waterchange (Jun 29, 2010)

Trainman52 said:


> Spoke with TIVO this morning. They currently have 30 day return units: $124.00 for 500gb unit, $199.00 for 1tb unit. $25.00 off new units.
> 
> I was told that new offers will be coming out on October 1st.


This thread is for the new Bolt+.


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

Amazon.com is out of stock. Here is what the page says:

Price:	$499.99 FREE Shipping for Prime members once available
*Usually ships within 2 to 5 weeks*.
Ships from and sold by Amazon.com. Gift-wrap available.


----------



## InVision (Jan 26, 2003)

hmmm I guess they sold a few then. I got one.

M


----------



## Steve (Apr 24, 2003)

Mine's been "out for delivery" with UPS since 4:45 AM, according to the tracking info.


----------



## vtoski33 (Sep 19, 2016)

Why doesn't Tivo offer any discounts?


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

vtoski33 said:


> Why doesn't Tivo offer any discounts?


TiVo may but not at the launch of a new product.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

lessd said:


> TiVo may but not at the launch of a new product.


They did at the launch of the Premiere. I bought eight new premieres when it launched because TiVo gave me a great deal for each Series 3 box I owned. But they haven't done anything like that since.


----------



## Suture (Sep 21, 2016)

Has TiVo done any lifetime deals on the Bolt like they did years ago with other models? I was able to get lifetime service for $99 each on 2 Premieres. Granted, I think you had to have service for at least a year or so.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Suture said:


> Has TiVo done any lifetime deals on the Bolt like they did years ago with other models? I was able to get lifetime service for $99 each on 2 Premieres. Granted, I think you had to have service for at least a year or so.


I wish. i would jump on it if it were $99 for my two Bolts. Heck if it were $300 I would jump on Lifetime for both. But as it stands right now, I will let my subscriptions expire on Thanksgiving and New Years and just use my Roamio pro instead.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

Suture said:


> Has TiVo done any lifetime deals on the Bolt like they did years ago with other models? I was able to get lifetime service for $99 each on 2 Premieres. Granted, I think you had to have service for at least a year or so.


lifetime is no longer it is all in one now and more exspensive


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

ajwees41 said:


> lifetime is no longer it is all in one now and more exspensive


*Lifetime* and* All-In-One *is the same as far as I can see, except if someday they want to discontinue any TiVo with *All-In-One *TiVo will not have the customer problem they had with the Series 1 Lifetime units being discontinued.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

Anything new in pricing for the Bolt + as it now October and some people though TiVo would have some sales this month?


----------



## overFEDEXed (Nov 11, 2002)

lessd said:


> Anything new in pricing for the Bolt + as it now October and some people though TiVo would have some sales this month?


I got a 10% off email today for in store, Magnolia audio items. The Bolt is probably excluded, plus my two local stores are not Magnolia anyway. I'd have to drive 1.5 hours to Atlanta to save $50.

Maybe my store rep could order it for me and still give me the 10% off. I'm not sure.


----------



## preilly44 (May 31, 2011)

I just chatted with Tivo and they said they can't via chat but possibly on the phone and to call in. I called in and told them I've been a customer for 8 years and they said there are no discounts on "all in" or Bolt+. They said possibly for the holidays.


----------



## brandenwan (Nov 6, 2015)

I decided to *poke the bear.* I am 100% positive it was pointless, but it felt good.


----------



## Dssguy1 (Feb 19, 2013)

I am waiting for a deal on Bolt+ to pull the trigger as well. I have two 3TB Roamios and I want some 4K action!


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I doubt we'll see any substantial discount until after the holidays. Even then probably not much. The first big price drop for the original Bolt came only when they removed the "free" year of service.


----------



## RichB (Apr 2, 2003)

Dan203 said:


> I doubt we'll see any substantial discount until after the holidays. Even then probably not much. The first big price drop for the original Bolt came only when they removed the "free" year of service.


Good news! The first year of service has already been removed for the Bolt+. 

- Rich


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Which means there is really nowhere for them to go with the price.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

Dan203 said:


> Which means there is really nowhere for them to go with the price.


Except an all-In package deal as TiVo did with the Roamios at one time.


----------



## preilly44 (May 31, 2011)

Has anybody heard about any holiday discounts or promos?


----------



## chicagobrownblue (May 29, 2008)

Dssguy1 said:


> I am waiting for a deal on Bolt+ to pull the trigger as well. I have two 3TB Roamios and I want some 4K action!


You only get 4K streaming on the Bolts, why not get a top-of-the-line Roku instead?


----------



## gardiner (Oct 12, 2011)

Bolt+ is $marked down to $362.04 on amazon today.


----------



## overFEDEXed (Nov 11, 2002)

gardiner said:


> Bolt+ is $marked down to $362.04 on amazon today.


Great price, thanks for posting this.

I wonder if they'd let me move my Bolt 500gb, $6.95 a month plan to the + if I bought this one.

I just got Bestbuy to price match. I'll get it on Monday and see if I can get Tivo to swap my $6.95 plan over to it. They should do it since they are both Bolts, but who knows. It's like csr roulette every time with them.


----------



## jwhite.tc (May 27, 2009)

gardiner said:


> Bolt+ is $marked down to $362.04 on amazon today.


Marked as $319 new no option for Prime, but no real way to order it at that price.


----------



## jwhite.tc (May 27, 2009)

jwhite.tc said:


> Marked as $319 new no option for Prime, but no real way to order it at that price.


And now that price is gone, replaced by $499.98 Prime.


----------



## overFEDEXed (Nov 11, 2002)

jwhite.tc said:


> Marked as $319 new no option for Prime, but no real way to order it at that price.


I tried price matching with BB on the $319, but of course he said no because they are third party. I knew that but asked anyway.

Thanks again OP. Thanks to you I got the $364.02


----------



## jff6791 (Jan 8, 2009)

Do you have a plan if they won't move your plan?


----------



## overFEDEXed (Nov 11, 2002)

jff6791 said:


> Do you have a plan if they won't move your plan?


I did get the grandfathered $6.95 a month plan moved to my Bolt + today!
I was surprised that they did it though.

Now to sell my Roamio Basic with the all-in service. I'm going to sell the 500GB Bolt too. (No service is on it)
If anybody is interested in either one, please let me know. I'll post it in the appropriate section.


----------



## gbertler (Feb 11, 2004)

I just ordered a Bolt plus on Amazon for $320, plus shipping. Is this too good of a price to be true? If something does act up with it, would I be able to return it to Tivo for a replacement if I'm under the $15 per month or $150 yearly plan?


----------



## jwhite.tc (May 27, 2009)

gbertler said:


> I just ordered a Bolt plus on Amazon for $320, plus shipping. Is this too good of a price to be true? If something does act up with it, would I be able to return it to Tivo for a replacement if I'm under the $15 per month or $150 yearly plan?


You're able to see this deal? I only see $499.98!


----------



## jwhite.tc (May 27, 2009)




----------



## mark1958 (Feb 13, 2005)

gbertler said:


> I just ordered a Bolt plus on Amazon for $320, plus shipping. Is this too good of a price to be true? If something does act up with it, would I be able to return it to Tivo for a replacement if I'm under the $15 per month or $150 yearly plan?


A day late and a Dollar short damn !!


----------



## gbertler (Feb 11, 2004)

Don't feel bad. It was cancelled for Technical reasons. It is a new seller. Probably ripping off people.


----------



## tivoboy (Jan 14, 2002)

Bolts 500GB are on sale today on amazon for 117$ shipped.. of course one needs a sub, but for a medium term usage that's a pretty nice price.


----------



## steinbch (Nov 23, 2007)

gbertler said:


> Don't feel bad. It was cancelled for Technical reasons. It is a new seller. Probably ripping off people.


There have been a TON of fake, scamming accounts popping up on Amazon selling the Bolt+ for ~$321 new. They all include a message in their store name that wants you to email them before the purchase. Super shady indeed. The best deal I've seen so far is when I jumped on an open-box Bolt+ on Amazon Warehouse Deals for $350.


----------



## minimeh (Jun 20, 2011)

Just out of curiosity, I did email one of those scam Amazon offers. I got a reply saying to give them my shipping address and email. They would then "place" my order for me with Amazon, after which I would receive an invoice from Amazon with instructions on how to complete the order.

After giving a fake shipping address to go with the disposable email I was using, the "invoice" came from a bogus Amazon-like email URL. All clickable links, except one, were also bogus. The one real link appeared to be to Amazon's gift card purchasing. My instructions were to, in not so many words, purchase a $300 gift card and give it to the bogus email URL. They would then complete the transaction for me.

All very amusing. I reported them to Amazon complete with all of the email and screen shot of the original market place offer.


----------



## overFEDEXed (Nov 11, 2002)

steinbch said:


> There have been a TON of fake, scamming accounts popping up on Amazon selling the Bolt+ for ~$321 new. They all include a message in their store name that wants you to email them before the purchase. Super shady indeed. The best deal I've seen so far is when I jumped on an open-box Bolt+ on Amazon Warehouse Deals for $350.


I got mine for $362, when the OP posted the deal that was live on Amazon for not even one hour I think. Amazon was the seller, but I decided to call Bestbuy and get them to Price match.

Then getting my $6.95 plan moved to the Bolt + was just icing on the cake I guess.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

overFEDEXed said:


> I got mine for $362, when the OP posted the deal that was live on Amazon for not even one hour I think. Amazon was the seller, but I decided to call Bestbuy and get them to Price match.
> 
> Then getting my $6.95 plan moved to the Bolt + was just icing on the cake I guess.


Some very tasty icing I'm sure. 

That was a sweet deal!!


----------

